# [Wahl August 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal dazu aufrufen, Vorschläge für die künftige Gestaltung des Übersichtdiagrams zu machen. Wer gerne selbst probieren möchte, hier mal der Datensatz:


```
Linke	Grünen	SPD	FDP	Union	Piraten	Sonstige	Enthaltungen (absolut)
Nov 08	2	5	16	10	13	0	2	3
Dez 08	3	8	5	13	11	0	4	9
Jan 09	9	14	18	13	14	0	2	17
Mrz 09	4	9	12	8	9	0	7	8
Apr 09	4	10	14	14	7	0	20	10
Mai 09	3	10	11	6	5	21	5	5
Jun 09	3	10	4	3	9	29	2	3
Jul 09	11	17	8	13	6	59	3	3
Aug 09	12	16	13	12	4	59	4	6
Sep 09	12	16	13	12	4	59	4	6
Okt 09	9	9	3	12	2	37	2	2
Nov 09	6	7	1	3	1	9	2	2
Dez 09	10	11	2	7	6	24	3	4
Jan 10	12	16	8	8	5	25	3	5
Feb 10	20	14	7	7	11	29	5	5
Mrz 10	9	12	6	6	2	19	2	3
Apr 10	16	15	18	9	5	48	6	10
Mai 10	10	8	9	6	2	34	5	3
Jun 10	10	10	6	4	2	15	4	4
Jul 10	9	10	7	3	2	16	4	8
```


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

[X] Piratenpartei  Oder die FDP.


----------



## Pagz (7. August 2010)

[x] Die Grünen
Na ja was soll ich sagen bin halt ein Naturmensch
P.S: Warum macht man nicht einfach ein Tortendiagramm. Die finde ich immer noch am besten für Wahlen


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2010)

[x] Sonstige
@Masterchief: FDP, soll n scherz sein wa?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> P.S: Warum macht man nicht einfach ein Tortendiagramm. Die finde ich immer noch am besten für Wahlen



Wie soll man mit einem Tortendiagramm den Verlauf über 20 Monate darstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Exakt 
Man kann Torten zwar mehrlagig gestalten, aber die unteren Schichten sieht man erst, wenn man die oberen wegisst 
Es geht aber nicht nur um die Diagramform, sondern auch um die einfließenden Daten. So langsam wirds nämlich einfach eng.


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Ich denke nicht, das sich da so schnell was ändern wird...
Die anderen Parteien können mich nicht überzeugen. Die haben sich einfach zuviele Fehler geleistet...


----------



## MomentInTime (8. August 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Stärkung der Bürgerrechte
Mehr Demokratie
Freies Wissen und freie Kultur

Arrr


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Da der Rest für mich schon immer unwählbar war (FDP/CDU etc) oder seine eigenen Überzeugungen aus Machtgeilheit verraten hat und somit unwählbar geworden ist (SPD/Grüne).


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> [x] Piratenpartei
> 
> Stärkung der Bürgerrechte
> Mehr Demokratie
> ...


jo, und du glaubst das alles wa. Wenn es nach den versprechen der parteien ginge, würden wir im Paradies leben


----------



## heizungsrohr (8. August 2010)

@ruyven: Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass das Diagramm so bleiben kann, nur dass die Zeiteinteilung in nen 3-Monatsschnitt geändert wird. Also quasi Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter  plus den letzten Monat als einzelnen Punkt. Das wären 7-8 zeitl. Punkte, statt wie jetzt 20.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, und du glaubst das alles wa. Wenn es nach den versprechen der parteien ginge, würden wir im Paradies leben


 

Na wenn du nach den "Verprechen" der Parteien gehst, dürftest du gar niemanden wählen....


----------



## MomentInTime (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, und du glaubst das alles wa. Wenn es nach den versprechen der parteien ginge, würden wir im Paradies leben



Was heißt hier Versprechen ? Wegen diesen Anliegen haben sich die Piraten
überhaupt erst zusammengefunden und ich wirke an diesen Anliegen mit.


----------



## Shi (9. August 2010)

Sonstige [X]
DKP


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Sonstige [X]
> DKP


dann zieh nach russland wenn dir der kommunismus so gut gefällt  oder wähl einfach die linken, kommt aufs gleiche raus


----------



## herethic (9. August 2010)

In Russland gibt es seit 20 Jahren keinen Kommunismus mehr...

Ausserdem kanst du ja auch in die USA ziehen wenn dir der Patriotismus so gut gefällt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> In Russland gibt es seit 20 Jahren keinen Kommunismus mehr...
> 
> Ausserdem kanst du ja auch in die USA ziehen wenn dir der Patriotismus so gut gefällt.


jo klar , russland is ne astreine demokratie ne, genau wie china. alles toll 
und wer sagt dass ich ein patroit bin?


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Also erstens ist Kommunismus nicht mit Antidemokratismus gleichzusetzen,zweitens is Russland ne "astreine Demokratie" sie haben ein semipräsidentielles Regierungssystem,ein solches hat bspw. auch Frankreiche,die USA hat Ansetze davon.In diesem System wählt das Volk im übrigen den Präsidenten,also ist es noch etwas demokratischer als Deutschland.
Die Sowjetunion war kommunistisch aber nicht die Russiche Föderation.

China ist nur auf dem Papier kommunistisch(eigentlich ja sozialistisch)es ist ein Einparteienstaat und nur nominell demokratisch(Gewaltenteilung).



> und wer sagt dass ich ein patroit bin?


Jo also ich weiß dass du NPD-Wähler bist und wenn du Shi was von Kommunist faselst,weil er die DKP wählt,gehe ich davon aus,dass du als NPD-Wähler,Patriotist bist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

ein Patroit in deutschland würde nie die NPD wählen, weil in ihr fast nur schwachköpfe sitzen. Außerdem ist ein Patroit und ein Nazi zwei paar stiefel


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Na dann halt Republikaner.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

was soll mit diesen sein?


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Was hast du denn jetzt überhaupt gewählt?

Wenn du bestreitest die NPD gewählt zu haben,geh ich davon aus dass du die Republikaner gewählt hast.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

warum nich? is ne gute partei. besser als die linke welle auf jeden fall  und besser als die NPDummkopf auch


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...... ein Patroit in deutschland würde nie die NPD wählen. Außerdem ist ein Patroit und ein Nazi zwei paar stiefel ..... und besser als die NPDummkopf auch


Wenn doch nur alle patroitischen Patroiten so *schlau* wären, das zu erkennen und patroitische Republikanäsen werden wollen würden täten... was ein patroitisches Fest.
passend dazu: Freiheit patroits schürze von Zazzle.de

Wobei auch ein republikanischer Patroit wie auch Patriot ja sowohl Dummkopf wie Nazi sein kann (nich muss).


----------



## Wincenty (10. August 2010)

[x] links anderes kommt nicht in Frage und die Piratenpartei wird bei uns in der Schule nicht behandelt sowas soll allgemein Bildung sein


Balkendiagramm wobei die X-Achse die Zeit ist und vertikal koennte in einem Balken der Anteil der Parteien dargestellt werden - hab leider kein Excel oder aehnliches zur Hand


----------



## Lartens (10. August 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> [x] links anderes kommt nicht in Frage und die Piratenpartei wird bei uns in der Schule nicht behandelt sowas soll allgemein Bildung sein
> 
> 
> Balkendiagramm wobei die X-Achse die Zeit ist und vertikal koennte in einem Balken der Anteil der Parteien dargestellt werden - hab leider kein Excel oder aehnliches zur Hand



Sei gnädig mit Deinen Lehrern. Die Piratenpartei ist noch  nicht im allgemeinen Lehrplan aufgenommen. Das dauert, wie bei den Grünen 10 Jahre


----------



## Shi (10. August 2010)

@ CPU-GPU: Ich hab kein Bock mit dir zu diskutieren. Du bist zu ignorant und zu schlecht informiert.
Russland ist *kein* kommunistisches Land. Und in der Partei "Die Linke" gibt es eine "Kommunistische Plattform", jedoch ist das nicht genug. Die DKP ist 100% kommunistisch, und die meisten ihrer Ziele, mehr als bei jeder anderen Partei, gefallen mir.


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2010)

ShI?
Wie siehst den den menschlichen Trieb nach Eigentum? Er mag bei dir nicht so ausgeprägt sein aber was machst du mit den 81 Mio anderen die ihn haben?

Kommunismus heißt soziale Gleichtheit, d.h  wenn du einen besseren Rechner als ich hast, dann steht mir genauso einer zu oder ich darf deinen benutzen.

Das folgt aber gegen den Trieb den besseren Rechner, das schnellere Auto zu haben. Nicht jeder kann Supraleitende Plasmakonvergenzen praktisch nachweisen. Er fängt also an Briefmarken zu sammeln, oder Sport zu betreiben.

Der nächste macht ein Geschäft auf rackert 10 Jahre aus Leidenschaft und stellt dann 2 Angestellte ein. Diese müssten nach der kommunistischen Logik einfache Miteigentümer werden? oder?

Also grob rum die Frage: Wie willst du im Kommunismus den Antrieb der Leute auf ein besseres Leben und Fortschritt bringen. Ich rede hier nicht von Tamagochie 2.0 sondern von Umweltproblemen und Zukunftstechnologien.

Grüße Nuklon


----------



## Shi (10. August 2010)

Tja, hehe, genau das was du ansprichst Nuklon ist das Problem. Ich sehe es ein dass Kommunismus im Moment NICHT funktionieren kann. Jedoch wird es ein Umdenken geben, und dass wird bewirken das nicht jeder nur an sich selbst denkt. Ich schätze mal nach dem 3. Weltkrieg der garantiert noch dieses Jahrhundert kommen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> In Russland gibt es seit 20 Jahren keinen Kommunismus mehr...



In Russland gab es auch vor 20 Jahren keinen Kommunismus.
Es lässt sich darüber diskutieren, ob es da vor knapp 90 Jahren mal einen Sozialismus gab.




thrian schrieb:


> Also erstens ist Kommunismus nicht mit Antidemokratismus gleichzusetzen,zweitens is Russland ne "astreine Demokratie" sie haben ein semipräsidentielles Regierungssystem,ein solches hat bspw. auch Frankreiche,die USA hat Ansetze davon.In diesem System wählt das Volk im übrigen den Präsidenten,also ist es noch etwas demokratischer als Deutschland.
> Die Sowjetunion war kommunistisch aber nicht die Russiche Föderation.
> 
> China ist nur auf dem Papier kommunistisch(eigentlich ja sozialistisch)es ist ein Einparteienstaat und nur nominell demokratisch(Gewaltenteilung).



Die Differenz zwischen Papier und Realität ist China imho nicht wesentlich größer, als in Russland...




Wincenty schrieb:


> Balkendiagramm wobei die X-Achse die Zeit ist und vertikal koennte in einem Balken der Anteil der Parteien dargestellt werden - hab leider kein Excel oder aehnliches zur Hand



D.h. so wie jetzt, nur mit einzelnen Balken für jeden Wahltermin (in dem dann alle Parteien anteilsmäßig gestapelt sind)?
Oder an jedem Wahltermin eine Gruppe von Balken, einen pro Partei?
(letzteres würde die Zahl der maximal darstellbaren Wahltermine um >80% verringern...)


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D.h. so wie jetzt, nur mit einzelnen Balken für jeden Wahltermin (in dem dann alle Parteien anteilsmäßig gestapelt sind)?
> Oder an jedem Wahltermin eine Gruppe von Balken, einen pro Partei?
> (letzteres würde die Zahl der maximal darstellbaren Wahltermine um >80% verringern...)



das würde aber auch die Zeiträume der Abstimmungen extrem verlängern oder Verkürzen (nächstes Jahr sind ein Haufen Landtagswahlen kurz hintereinander)

Du hast die Grafik schon optimal, nur der Zeitraum sollte auf ein Jahr begrenzt werden.

Grüße Nuklon



Shi schrieb:


> Tja, hehe, genau das was du ansprichst Nuklon ist das Problem. Ich sehe es ein dass Kommunismus im Moment NICHT funktionieren kann. Jedoch wird es ein Umdenken geben, und dass wird bewirken das nicht jeder nur an sich selbst denkt. Ich schätze mal nach dem 3. Weltkrieg der garantiert noch dieses Jahrhundert kommen wird.



Dann arbeite bitte gegen einen 3.

Ein Umdenken über Krieg ist wie jemanden mit dem Schlag in die *** überzeugen zu wollen. Warum glaubst du, das Krieg die Probleme löst?

Die großen Mächte sind viel zu schlau um zu wissen, dass es kein ALL-IN-One mehr geben wird. Es würde das Ende aller bedeuten.

Du bist ein Teil davon. warte nicht darauf das du deine Chance gelegt bekommst, sondern tritt dafür ein. Man mag Feministen für bescheuert halten, aber ohne sie wäre die Welt heute bestimmt noch Stück anders. 

Überzeuge deine Menschen durch positive Beispiele nicht durch warten, dadurch verändert sich nichts zu deinen Gunsten. 

Grüße Nuklon


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

Shi wünscht sich vermutlich die DDR wieder zurück, die hat ja so wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## heizungsrohr (10. August 2010)

Nur weil man Kommunist ist, heißt das nicht, dass man sich die DDR oder UdssR zurückwünscht. Aber das is ja auch das Standardargument gegen jedwede linke Gesinnung, sei mal einfallsreicher und laber nich immer irgendwelche Floskeln nach.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

jo, genauso  is das standardargument gegen repuplikaner usw dass sie sich das 3. reich zurückwünschen


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2010)

Nein, das geht auf eine fehlende Unterscheidung zwischen rechts und Neonazi zurück. Bei den Linken genauso. Viele Linke sehen die UDSSR und die DDR als gescheitert an. Warum? Etablierung von Machtstrukturen. 
Dagegen hilft leider nichts.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. August 2010)

Ich bleibe dabei:
[X] Piratenpartei

Ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die immer noch verfassungs-/bürgerrechtsfeindliche Parteien wie die CDU wählen.


----------



## Uziflator (11. August 2010)

[x]Piratenpartei


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, genauso is das standardargument gegen repuplikaner usw dass sie sich das 3. reich zurückwünschen


 
Nee, Standardargumente gegen Republikaner (zudem nicht immer unberechtigte) sind, dass sie einem (kranken) national geprägten Seperatismus nachhängen, eine fragwürdige Einstellung zu Menschenrechten haben, reaktionär, fremdenfeindlich und (zumindest in Deutschland) geschichtsrevisionistisch eingestellt sind.

Und genau im Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussagen liegt der Unterschied zu deinem Totschlagargument ggü. Shi, dass Kommunisten die DDR oder irgendein totalitäres Regime befürworten oder wiederhaben wollen.


----------



## Shi (11. August 2010)

@all: genau. Ich hasse Ein-Parteien-Dikataturen bzw. Stalinismus. Wie schon gesagt: Die DDR, UdSSR, VR China: alles totalitär. 
@ Nuklon: Ich bin nicht für Krieg, nein im Gegenteil, jedoch denke ich echt dass es noch einen 3. WK in diesem Jhd. geben wird. Und danach wird wohl alles anders sein. Ich will auch keinen Krieg nur um den Kommunismus durchzusetzen, [Bjedoch denke ich dass ein Krieg auch das politische System in fast allen beteiligten Ländern ändern wird.[/B]

Und die Republikaner... eine kleine Partei von "Halbnazis". Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der NPD und denen außer dass die hässliche NPD so blöd ist ihre kranken Ziele auszusprechen? Was würde denn passieren wenn die Rep. an die Macht kommen würden? Demokratie, Friede Freude Eierkuchen? Sicher nicht.


----------

